# Free Photo Edits!



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

Her name is misty shes a rescue and I'm not sure what to put on there as a quote suprise me

pick which ever picture you like


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow those are great could u do some of chase please  and im not shure on what quote i want its up to u!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here ya go, Mistygirl


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Chase: I'll work on yours when I get back from feeding the horses, I slept in!! haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty happy with how this one turned out, I played around with some more advanced options


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Can you do one for me please? Id like a qoute about love lasting for ever or somthing that really fits the picture of Klassy (head shot of her and I.

For the jumping one any qoute is cool.

Your amazing at this keep up the good work!
Thank you


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

If you don't mind me asking but what program you use?? I use picnik...i'm trying to find others  and heres a picture


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I use to use Photobucket scrapbook and Photobucket until they discontinued the scrapbook editer, so I started using Picnik last week and like it quite a bit!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Alright Klassy, hope you like them


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you do this one for me? 

This is Jesse and my friend Leyla. It's her birthday right away and I wanted to get this picture framed for her.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

And here's hero 










Arksly, I'll get started on yours!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Arksly:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

One for me and Sheena? please excuse how spastic she looks in the secnd pic!

use any of the pics. Thx!
VB


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's Sheena, VB  Hope you like, I tried to brighten up the color a bit


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks somuch!

VB


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

That's awesome! Thank you!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No problem, glad you like em


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

thankyou very much i love it so much!!!<3


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Are you doing any more? 
If so thank you

here is Buckcherry (Buck)








And Stormin Rocket (Rocky) (my rescue)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sure, I'll get started on them


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg thank you so much i know im a little late srry but i really love it it's so cool !!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, here ya go:


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks so much they are great I love them.


----------



## delboylove (Nov 27, 2010)

hey, could you do me two please the ones you've done are amazing!  the second picture is me teaching my friend to ride haa, thanks


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Those are awesome! I will have to find some decent photos and see if you can do some for me 
If you don't mind me asking, which program is it that you use?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Love them!
Vinnie can have one? 

Vinnie 2010 pictures by fasaaid - Photobucket


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

what program do you use?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Arksly, I used to use Photobucket scrapbook until they took that feature away, so I've been experimenting with Picnik for now. I would LOVE to get Photoshop but it's pretty pricey


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I see. I know what you mean! Photoshop is insane!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

delboylove--
I did the first pic and a few versions of it, but I have to go to a violin concert so I'll do the other one later 

By the way, here's all the graphics I created with Photobucket scrapbook if anyone's interested. The worst are at the beginning, the very first ones I did....

Graphics Portfolio pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket

And here's the request above


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

how do you get the squares effect? do you use picnik?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Squares effect? It's a picnik effect for the Premium members but since I'm not a premium member I cheat and printscreen it when it samples it, then upload it as a new pic and continue editing lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

sneaky lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

haha don't tell ;-)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Eliz:


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

(yeah... already edited on Picnik, but you might be able to do something)


You obviously don't have to do all of them. Just pick whichever you like best please  Her name is Roxy, Worth the Wait is her show name, if that helps. Thanks so much


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

these are so cool!!! if you could do a couple for me that would be great!!
the first one is me and Sable, the one with the white is buddy, then the silouette is sable again


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

hflmusic--I LOVE Welshes, I'll get started on her!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sable and Buddy


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

oh wow thank you so much they're awesome!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

No problem, glad you like them


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

equiniphile said:


>


I love them! Thanks! Yeah, she's a qh/tb/welsh/belgian


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh wow, what a cross haha!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*......*

Pocket and me

























^^ pocket


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

forgot to add if ur going to put my name it is caitlin thankyou and in each photo the horse is pocket thanx


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

haha you already did one of Hero, but could you do another please


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Dang those are good! Could you possibly try to do one or two of the pictures you took today in the pastures of Arty and I? also see if this works

C:\Documents and Settings\ChrisM\My Documents\My Pictures\DSC04234.jpg


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

^^^^ I dont think that will work so just a picture or two of arty and i please


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Pocket


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's Hero....










Sam, I'll find a pic from today off my computer and use it )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sam--

Here's Artie and Molls today )

And a few more I did for myself today


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Any more requests?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

THANKS! So much )


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

They are awesome! I would love it if you could do some of me (Kate) and Jack my horse  Here are pics but you are welcome to use any in my barn  Thanks so much!

View attachment 50354


View attachment 50355


View attachment 50356


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes please


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

How do you get the line that days "premium feature" to go away when you use the squares? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

i cant remember if i said thankyou or not so thankyou very much i love all your work!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Mocha, I edit it in picnik and match the color with a paintbrush with the closest color, usually black or white.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks so much! They look great!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

can you please have a go with this one you can choose what you want to do with it!!!
Thankyou very much!!


RED


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, I had to rearrange my album so some edits got deleted from this thread, I'll repost them here:


























































And here's Red


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou so much that looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I want pictures!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love them..thank y ousooo much!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

You are so good! Could you do this pic (my avatar) of Misty and Stormy? Could you possibly do that fuzzy/zoomed in look that you did for Red and on your first post the third picture from the top? Oh, and can you also put their names in a kind of swirly, flowery font above them? Misty is the mare and Stormy is the foal. Thank You!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you have any bigger pictures? The one in your avatar isn't going to edit very well; it will look stretched and grainy


----------

